# 6' VHF antenna thoughts..



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

So my new 18' lund layout is alot shorter than my fishmaster. A 6' antenna would work better. A 8' hangs off the transom after it folds down. I thinking it may be in harms way more than not hanging off the back...


Does anyone have experience with a 6' antenna? If so what model and how was the performance?


I saw a transmission chart and the 6' was only a few miles less than the 8'..



Thanks


Dave


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a good 6' or even a 4' will do a good job, just make sure its not just a cheap make do antenna. a 8' would be a little better but the 6 will get you out for a few miles. and you can contact the CG if ever needed from much farther away than other boats on the water.
sherman


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a 4' Shakespear on my Lund just because of the reasons you mentioned. I get out and receive very well (8 - 10 miles), folds down and the stock cover goes over it. I've also seen them mounted on a sport track bracket up in the bow on the rail (looked tacky) but worked.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have an 18 ft. Lund and the 8' antenna works fine. It is mounted just behind the starboard console, a few inches behind where the one is mounted in the pic. The tip extends to the transom, not beyond. 
As mentioned above, any antenna will probably work, it's just the shorter the antenna, the shorter the range. (and, make sure you buy a quality antenna)


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> I have a 4' Shakespear on my Lund just because of the reasons you mentioned. I get out and receive very well (8 - 10 miles), folds down and the stock cover goes over it. I've also seen them mounted on a sport track bracket up in the bow on the rail (looked tacky) but worked.
> View attachment 257021


Thanks Pops


We are going to have to talk. I have the same boat but with a walk through.

Do you like it?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

eye .. Sent a PM.


----------

